# Cable Fbus nokia 3220



## arielro85 (Mar 2, 2006)

neceisto saber que se le puede hacer al nokia 3220 ..?? y ver si alguien me puede facilitar los planos del cable para el nokia 3220 .. del Fbus .. el que va por serial.. gracias de antemano..


----------



## DARFER (Jun 26, 2006)

REMITASE A LA PAGINA 1 Y VAYA AL SUBFORO "CABLE DE DATOS PARA EL NOKIA 6101"  Y ESE CABLE LE SIRVE Y ES FACIL DE HACER SOLO ES CONSEGUIR UN BUEN CONECTOR SUERTE


----------

